# Help Please



## OutlawsFishingTeam (Jun 14, 2012)

Okay I know this is not the right forum but I need some advice. I am looking at upgrading from a 22’ center console to a 33-35’ express or flybridge. I am looking at a 33’ Wellcraft express with twin Cummins 330BTA engines with 1600 hours. Also found a 35’ Luhrs with twin 454s. Ideas on whit way to go gas or diesel?

We are just getting into the offshore fishing and would like to know what kind of thins I need to stay away from. 

Any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

I would definitely go with diesel over gas


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Not even a question. Those 454s will break you. I use to fish with a guy out of ob that had a pair in a 31 tiara. Needless to say we didn't have near the range of a comparable boat with diesels. And if you plan on trolling you can beat the harmonics of diesels engines. Just my .02.


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Agree, go with the diesels. Longer life, better maintenance and more torque to the water.
Us: twin CAT 3208 turbos, not just a common marine application power-horse but in went in thousands of trucks and school busses around the country. Unfortunately, CAT no longer builds these being replaced with a cleaner diesel. 
Newer Asian diesels run at higher RPMs and more frequently replaced instead of rebuilt. _(Just an opinion)_


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

I can relate as I had a similar path coming from outboards then onto diesels. Go with diesels willing to share any infos if interested 341 7166,
BTW I am selling a 32ft Stuart Express with twin Detroits very low hours if you want to have a look...


----------



## Odesign1 (Jun 4, 2011)

Absolutly Diesel over gas, fuel burn savings, reliability and piece of mind. No to mention the fish raising aspect. Granted I have a smaller boat, Composite Yacht 26 with 315 Yanmar cruises 3200 rpm and 23 kts, full day off shore 60 to 70 miles south 200 or more miles daylight to dark trip 65 to 75 gallons.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

While I agree on the diesels over gas, more than anything locate and hire a good surveyor and mechanic to completely inspect the prospective vessels and their engines. This is money well spent! I would then ask the mechanic what he would anticipate the maintenance/upkeep cost would be for each set of engines.

Robert


----------



## OutlawsFishingTeam (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys!:thumbsup:

MSVIKING Can you recommend someone in the OB area?

Frenchy Can you send me some details?


----------



## bquared (May 25, 2011)

Not even close! Diesel over gas any day of the week! I agree with MSViking on the hiring of a surveyor and mechanic. If you have not settled on the boat, I recommend the folks at Galati Yachts and they have an office at the Wharf. They are great people to work with and can probably recommend the surveyor and mechanic. Finally, welcome to the wonderful world of the Deep Blue Gulf of Mexico!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

This may help. 


http://www.yachtsurvey.com/GasDiesel.htm


----------



## BlueHeron35 (May 8, 2008)

PM Sent


----------



## Yellow fever 23 (May 25, 2013)

My dad owned a 33 wellcraft with 330 cummins and it was a very feul efficient combination, hard to beat a cummins and plenty of fuel capacity in the wellcraft.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

That article link said the diesel had to be rebuilt at 800 hours. That is rediculous on a diesel unless it sat for 10 years, or the owner did no maintenance and didn't know how to change the oil.

Most of the old school diesels like detroits, cummins, and cats will go 3000-10000 hours before a total rebuild is required as long as you keep it maintained and fix the small problems before they become big problems. With a gas engine, you are most likely looking at 2000-3000 hours before the same.

Just saying.


----------



## Waste-N-Away (May 20, 2009)

May be more boat than your looking for but there is a 2001 38 Rampage for sale over at the wharf thats a great boat and priced right. I have a 2002 almost identical and love mine. PS the owner is a member on THT forum, not sure if he is one here as well. 

http://www.yachtworld.com/boats/200...62/Orange-Beach/AL/United-States#.UdQlZ_nrxHY

PS the owner is a member on THT forum, not sure if he is one on here as well.


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

Outlaw, we have a 91' 33 Wellcraft sportbridge, with twin 300 6bta Cummins, she is slow (cruise 16knts) but comfortable. Always thought she was under powered but enjoy lower fuel bills with the slower cruise. Very roomy and comfortable for a 33', she was the only flybridge model that Wellcraft made. Only four steps up to the bridge, can easily be fished with two people. Has a full tower but don't use it as much. Not listed but every person has a price.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

One thing that has not been mentioned is that diesel needs to be run fairly regularly. I don't know that much about diesel boats, but for trucks and heavy equipment infrequent use can mean high maintenance (relative to hours run). No engine does well sitting, but diesel less than gas. If the boat is going to sit parked 350+ days a year diesel might not be best.


----------

